# Server 2003 R2 Upgrade to Server 2008 R2



## tomwi11is

Hi,

I am wanting to upgrade my server currently running server 2003 R2 to server 2008 R2. Before I do this I just wanted some help.

Am I correct in thinking that if I choose the upgrade option, my SQL databases, DHCP, DNS, and all files and settings and current software that is installed will all remain untouched and fully functional once the upgrade is completed ?

I know that I have to do the forrest prep and domain prep in order for the active directory to be carried accross, but is there anything else I need to be worried about regarding the above ?

Finally, could anyone shed any light on how terminal services works in server 2008 ? Will my CALS be carried accross or will I need new ones ?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## peterh40

Make sure you are upgrading from Windows Server 2003 R2 64 bit version and not the 32 bit version, as that is not upgradable.


----------



## tomwi11is

My current OS is Server 2003 32bit. I have now decided I would like to upgrade to Server 2008 Enterprise Edition 32bit. Is this upgradable ?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Windows Server 2008 is the old version. The current version is Windows Server 2008 R2 which is only 64-bit. You can't do an in-place upgrade from Windows Server 2003 32-bit to Windows Server 2008 R2.


----------



## tomwi11is

Yes I know. I am wanting to upgrade to the old 32 bit version of server 2008 enterprise. Can it be done ?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Are you the server admin? Where are you getting Windows Server 2008 Enterprise x86?


----------



## tomwi11is

I have had the DVD of it for a while. Just never used it


----------



## peterh40

Yes you can upgrade from Windows 2003 32 bit to Windows 2008 32 bit.


----------



## centauricw

Personally, I'd go with a clean install of Windows Server 2008 R2. There were a lot of changes to the way the Windows kernel handles drivers and DLLs in 2008/2008 R2. You need a bigger C drive for 2008/2008 R2 (40GB is recommended) because of the Side-By-Side libraries (WinSXS) it uses. All the files in C:\WINDOWS\system32 are now hard links from the files in WinSXS.

You can setup the new 2008 R2 server as part of the existing domain so that all your AD information will be replicated and then just transfer the FSMOs when your ready to power off the old server.

Terminal Services, now called Remote Desktop Services, is pretty much the same from Windows Server 2003. But your existing TS-CALs cannot be moved from Windows 2003 to Windows 2008. You will need to purchase new TS-CALs from Microsoft.


----------

